# my planted tank !



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

Ok i will plant my tank in a couple of months. I have 160 w of lighting for a 110g tank. I want to go with low light plant. El twitcho said that this thing http://www.gregwatson.com/proddetail.asp?prod=PMDDPre%2DMix

is good for plants. What i wanna know is if my plants will do ok in a 2'' layer of sand and with that fertilizer above ?


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

that fertilizer is the best and cheapest you can get, i use it in all my planted tanks, some people will tell you that sand is bad but i have never had a problem and use it in 3 of my 4 tanks without a single problem of compacting sand harming the roots, just get some malaysian trumpet snails they keep the sand stirred up by digging in it.



matc07098702 said:


> Ok i will plant my tank in a couple of months. I have 160 w of lighting for a 110g tank. I want to go with low light plant. El twitcho said that this thing http://www.gregwatson.com/proddetail.asp?prod=PMDDPre%2DMix
> 
> is good for plants. What i wanna know is if my plants will do ok in a 2'' layer of sand and with that fertilizer above ?
> [snapback]1153615[/snapback]​


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

What types of plants are you thinking to have?


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

well i don't know yet. I'll go to a lfs and ask them for low light plants (and low maintenance)


----------



## redbelly93 (Dec 12, 2004)

Not derail but I just bought A light for my 125 a Jebo72 incher with 385 watts and I was wondring what I should expect or need to do. I have a few plants in right now and about 140 watts right now and my plants are living but not growing too quickly. Will better light accelerate growth. BTw no ferts or co2


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

once you add the 385w light you will have just over 4 wpg unless your taking off the 140 which will leave you with 3wpg which will be bright and grow almost all plants, i would suggest getting a co2 unit and getting ferts because with that much light your plants will use up whatever is in your tapwater and tank very fast.
greg watson is best for ferts www.gregwatson.com
and if you have the money invest in a co2 tank, regulator, needle valve, ph controller and a solonoid, if you cant afford try out the diy yeast method but in a 125 that will be difficult, 
at 4wpg you will need co2 at 3 you could possibly get away without it but doubtfull, anything over 2 ususally needs co2, and anything over 1wpg needs ferts.


----------

